# Server 2003 Installation



## hadda (22. November 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem, uns zwar wollte MS Windows Server 2003 installieren aber wenn ich Rechner von CD Starte wird es gezeigt dass ich CSCI/RIAD Treiber installieren muss leider wollte ich jetzt Treiber in einem Discekett- Laufwerk  speichern und von dort installieren wie kann ich Rechner (Boot) einstellen damit ich von Usb  installiere?
Danke Voraus LG


----------



## zerix (22. November 2007)

Hallo,

willst du jetzt den Treiber von USB installieren oder möchtest du den Treiber von USB starten?

Wenn du den Rechner von USB starten möchtest, musst du einfach die Boot-Reihenfolge ändern. Das kannst du direkt im BIOS machen oder beim starten kommst du über eine Funktionstaste (F1-F12) ins Boot-Menu. Bei manchen Boards muss aber auch ein USB-Stick/Festplatte angeschlossen sein, damit man USB wählen kann.

Welche Funktionstaste es ist, wird beim Start angezeigt.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Sinac (22. November 2007)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre können Treiber (über F6 im Setup) nur von Diskette eingespielt werden.


----------



## hadda (22. November 2007)

danke für eure antworte  ja ich will von Usb triber installieren .
wenn ich jetzt in boot die reihenfolge ändere welche funktion ist für usb zuständig. kannst genauer erklären bitte ?


----------



## zerix (22. November 2007)

Das was ich erklärt hab, ist um vom USB-Stick/Festplatte zu booten. So kannst du aber nicht den Treiber von USB installieren. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es funktioniert. Soweit ich weiß, kann man den Treiber nur von Diskette installieren. 
Bei Windows XP muss man es auch von der Diskette machen. Ist eigentlich auch logisch, da zu diesem Zeitpunkt der Installation noch nicht die nötigen Treiber installiert sind. Es müssten ja auch Treiber für die Festplatte/Stick installiert werden.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## hadda (22. November 2007)

ja hast du recht das geht nur mit diskette , wie kann ich boot einstellung aändern damit ich von diskette treiber installieren danke.


----------



## zerix (22. November 2007)

Das machst du während der Windows-Installation. Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr ganz wie die Installation bei Win 2003 aussieht, aber ich glaube der erste Teil ist ähnlich Win XP.
Da musst du mal schauen, da steht ganz am anfang was von Treibern von Drittanbietern installieren. Ich glaube auch, wie Sinac, dass du da F6 drücken musst. 

MFG

zEriX


----------

